# Facebook vids and pictures



## Mugshot (9 May 2015)

I can't seem to post videos or pictures from Facebook. I use the embed code for the vids in the media option and get the message that it is not a recognised url, I have tried the copy link location for photos and then Ctrl V in the image option and get a broken link box instead of a picture. 
I have tried in both Firefox and Chrome and get the same results, is it something I'm doing wrong or is there a glitch in the matrix?


----------



## Tanis8472 (9 May 2015)

Mostly because facebook doesnt allow sharing of photos and videos outside of facebook.
This might help
http://www.ampercent.com/share-facebook-videos-with-people-not-on-facebook/6081/


----------



## Tanis8472 (9 May 2015)

<div id="fb-root"></div><script>(function(d, s, id) { var js, fjs = d.getElementsByTagName(s)[0]; if (d.getElementById(id)) return; js = d.createElement(s); js.id = id; js.src = "//connect.facebook.net/en_GB/sdk.js#xfbml=1&version=v2.3"; fjs.parentNode.insertBefore(js, fjs);}(document, 'script', 'facebook-jssdk'));</script><div class="fb-video" data-allowfullscreen="true" data-href="https://www.facebook.com/kenyanriders/videos/10150563489626394/"><div class="fb-xfbml-parse-ignore"><blockquote cite="/kenyanriders/videos/10150563489626394/"><a href="/kenyanriders/videos/10150563489626394/"></a><p>It’s not about the bike!</p>Posted by <a href="https://www.facebook.com/kenyanriders">Kenyan Riders</a> on Sunday, 26 February 2012</blockquote></div></div>


----------



## Mugshot (9 May 2015)

Tanis8472 said:


> Mostly because facebook doesnt allow sharing of photos and videos outside of facebook.
> This might help
> http://www.ampercent.com/share-facebook-videos-with-people-not-on-facebook/6081/


Thanks, I shall have a read through that, bit odd though as I've shared umpteen vids and photos from Facebook and only had the problem in the last few weeks.


----------

